# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Mënyra më e lehtë për të emigruar në SHBA

## duo2

Te nderuar forumist deshta te bej nje pyetje ne lidhje me emigrimin ne SHBA.
Kam ndjekur me kujdes pjesemarrjen ne llotarine Amerikane qe sa vite ,natyrisht per te fituar nevojtet fati te cilen pak njerez e kane. Tash e sa kohe degjoj per persona te ndryshem qe hyjne ne SHBA ne menyre te pa ligjeshme ,me ndimen  e individeve qe merren me keto pune. 
A ka ndonjeri ndonje ide apo ndimese se per çfare behet fjale, ose me sakte di ndonjeri ndokend qe mund te me ndimoj se si te hyje (arrije) duke dhene te holla ?
Ju falenderoj per vemendjen dhe pres me kurreshtje pergjigjet dhe ndimen tuaj me postim ose ne MP.

----------


## qafezezi

Futi nje pashaporte italiane dhe shko deri ne Meksike

----------


## Nyx

> A ka ndonjeri ndonje ide apo ndimese se per çfare behet fjale, ose me sakte di ndonjeri ndokend qe mund te me ndimoj se *si te hyje (arrije) duke dhene te holla ?*


Mos merr veten ne qafe, mos te genjeje mendja te marrsh nje rruge te tille se do i qash ato leke big time, pa dokumenta lol do i kesh shumicen e rrugeve te mbyllyra se nuk eshte amerika fushe me lule, sic ta kan ber ty ca e ca denglaxhinj qe vdesin te bejne icik qimen TRA :shkelje syri:

----------


## selina_21

> Te nderuar forumist deshta te bej nje pyetje ne lidhje me emigrimin ne SHBA.
> Kam ndjekur me kujdes pjesemarrjen ne llotarine Amerikane qe sa vite ,natyrisht per te fituar nevojtet fati te cilen pak njerez e kane. Tash e sa kohe degjoj per persona te ndryshem qe hyjne ne SHBA ne menyre te pa ligjeshme ,me ndimen  e individeve qe merren me keto pune. 
> A ka ndonjeri ndonje ide apo ndimese se per çfare behet fjale, ose me sakte di ndonjeri ndokend qe mund te me ndimoj se si te hyje (arrije) duke dhene te holla ?
> Ju falenderoj per vemendjen dhe pres me kurreshtje pergjigjet dhe ndimen tuaj me postim ose ne MP.


Eshte shume e veshtire qe te futesh ne Americ ne keto momente.
Megjithate ti duhet te aplikosh per vize nuk i dihet ndoshta dhe ta japin.
Tjetra...eshte..qe :

1)Duhet te fitosh llotarin Americane.
2) OSE..Te beshe lidhje Interneti  me ndonje Americane..

----------


## qafezezi

Por Amerika me e mire se Shqiperia eshte .
Provoje te jetosh ti ne Shqiperi. Pa uje te pijshem, prerje dritash, tym, balte, papunesi, cmime te larta, izolim. 
Keshtu qe ai djali po pati leke edhe mund ta provoje ne Amerike.

----------


## Nyx

Ani mi pra mir le ta marri mundimin, ene ta shofi ku ka me dal, kshu te pakten nuk po na del me kepuce te kuqe pe magjypve te Mexikes :ngerdheshje:  
Me than t'drejten kan heq dor pe dashnis reale, jan kthy kah cyberlove :perqeshje: 

ps: (e thaj kosovarcen apo jo loqki)

----------


## duo2

Lol,I agree with you, completely!
But thinking of USA and looking behind our country,..
çka ndryshoj gjithe keto vite ne jeten socialo-ekonomike?
po ju a them une me nje fjale:
ASGJE!
Sa per keto "vizitat flash" neper ambasada te mos flasim fare
Dominojne Injoranca dhe Korrupcioni - po ju flas nga faktet!
Anyway,po lexoj me kujdes postimet tuaja...

(Nderkohe qe po ndegjoj direkt kopshtin zoologjik:Parlamentin Shqiptar(seanca per Gerdecin) se si Shqiptaret Fyejne njeri tjetrin e shahen ne mes tyre ...)

----------


## gjilan55

> Te nderuar forumist deshta te bej nje pyetje ne lidhje me emigrimin ne SHBA.
> Kam ndjekur me kujdes pjesemarrjen ne llotarine Amerikane qe sa vite ,natyrisht per te fituar nevojtet fati te cilen pak njerez e kane. Tash e sa kohe degjoj per persona te ndryshem qe hyjne ne SHBA ne menyre te pa ligjeshme ,me ndimen  e individeve qe merren me keto pune. 
> A ka ndonjeri ndonje ide apo ndimese se per çfare behet fjale, ose me sakte di ndonjeri ndokend qe mund te me ndimoj se si te hyje (arrije) duke dhene te holla ?
> Ju falenderoj per vemendjen dhe pres me kurreshtje pergjigjet dhe ndimen tuaj me postim ose ne MP.


Si kur tkishte qene leht si me shku te daja pak kush do te rrinte ne shqiperi e edhe me pak ne kosove.problemet e njejta dhe te shumta i kemi.

----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

njeriu mesohet dhe adaptohet ne cdo vend e keqja eshte se ne shqiperi nuk ben dot hajer po spate "miqesi", eshte korrupsioni i papare qe sna le te bejme perpjete. ehhhh te shkretet ne dy hapa para kater mbrapa bejme gjithmone. ti cuno a goc ca je futja iher me komerdare me not mos ne amerike me i ven mo te hajrit se shqipria do dalesh lol.

----------


## DiGiTeX

Shteti amerikan eshte shteti me i pergatitur ne bote dhe ka ligje shume te forta biles aq shume te forta sa juve nuk do tju besohet.
Tju tregoje nje rast konkret per kete gje.
Para disa kohesh mberita ne USA per pushime dhe aty takova nje mikun time te cilin e kam pase njojtur qe prej kohesh.Ai ishte futur ne usa ne menyre te paligjeshme duke paguar 20 mij $ dhe dukepershkruar rrugen Tirane-Madrid-Maiemi.
Dhe pasi jetoje per 1 vite i qete ne nje prej qyteteve te USA policia amerikane ariti ta kape dhe ti vendosi nje expulsie te perjeteshme dhe ai ska me te drejte te hyje ne USA.Nderkohe qe beri dhe 2 vjet heqje lirie ne nje prej burgjeve te vendit ku u arestua.

Shpresoje qe ky fat te mosi ndodhi askujt qe seshte i informuar rreth kesaj detaje.

Faleminderit

----------


## Qyfyre

Besoj se ky eshte rast i rralle qe ke dhene ketu.

Un njof me dhjetra shqiptare qe kane mbi 10 vjet pa dokumenta ne Amerike dhe si ka ngacmuar njeri. Ligjet i kane, por per emigrantet pa letra qe jane en Amerike nuk para i perdorin shume ato ligje. Ne shume raste edhe kur te kapin per ndonje gje dhe je pa letra, prape te lirojne e te lene te vazhdosh te jetosh ne Amerike.

Per tu futur ama eshte shume veshtire. Nje vize turistike apo pune do ishte menyra me e lehte, po nese e merr dot.

----------


## DAJO

> Te nderuar forumist deshta te bej nje pyetje ne lidhje me emigrimin ne SHBA.
> Kam ndjekur me kujdes pjesemarrjen ne llotarine Amerikane qe sa vite ,natyrisht per te fituar nevojtet fati te cilen pak njerez e kane. Tash e sa kohe degjoj per persona te ndryshem qe hyjne ne SHBA ne menyre te pa ligjeshme ,me ndimen  e individeve qe merren me keto pune. 
> A ka ndonjeri ndonje ide apo ndimese se per çfare behet fjale, ose me sakte di ndonjeri ndokend qe mund te me ndimoj se si te hyje (arrije) duke dhene te holla ?
> Ju falenderoj per vemendjen dhe pres me kurreshtje pergjigjet dhe ndimen tuaj me postim ose ne MP.



Po ti per studime do te shkosh apo .... per strehim politik.

----------


## duo2

Stehim Politik tashi nuk mund te kete per shqiptaret se nuk i prek njeri
Per studime e kam te kryer universitetin po nuk ka prespektive
Dua te imigroj me sakte nese nuk gjej mundesi te rregullt ta bej ilegalisht (siç edhe kane shkuar shume te tjere)...ska zgjidhje tjeter
Po mendoja USA ose Canada (Edhe pse mendoje ne ne Canada do te ishte me e lehte)
Per Evrope me thoje shume se eshte veshtire te gjesh pune .
Kisha menduar me heret ne Angli,por kur ske njeri te aferm pak veshtire.Ndersa ne France me thojne qe e ka kapluar nje krize per punesim.
Kam qene ne disa shtete ne Evrope me heret ne menyre te rregullt si Turist.
Anyway,mendoj qe ne pergjithesi duhet vullnet,deshire dhe kurajo,...

----------


## ujkus

me shkolle

----------


## ervislive

normalisht menyra me e lehte per te udhetuar drejte amerikes eshte studimet por nese shkoni me forcat tuaja duhet te shtrengoheni mire sepse amerika ka harxhime

----------


## Katie

Shume fare e veshtire per te ardhur ketu.  Menyra me e thjeshte eshte nepermjet marteses me nje Amerikane.

----------


## Katie

Gjeja me e tmerrshme dhe me fatkeqe per Shqiperine eshte korrupsioni, qe e ka mberthyer ate vend dhe nuk ka per ta leshuar me per te pakten edhe 50 te tjera.  Nje korrupsion i tmerrshem qe te pi edhe piken e fundit te gjakut, korrupsion qe te heq cdo te drejte civile, mundesi per tu persosur si njeri, ne fushen e edukimit, mjeksise, drejtesise, sociale... you name it!

----------


## qafezezi

Pse nuk shkon ne Greqi. Ka shume pune, do e ndjesh veten me mire se ne shtepine tende.

----------


## zari

Ik ti pse te iki ai?

----------


## INFINITY©

> Shteti amerikan eshte shteti me i pergatitur ne bote dhe ka ligje shume te forta biles aq shume te forta sa juve nuk do tju besohet.
> Tju tregoje nje rast konkret per kete gje.
> Para disa kohesh mberita ne USA per pushime dhe aty takova nje mikun time te cilin e kam pase njojtur qe prej kohesh.Ai ishte futur ne usa ne menyre te paligjeshme duke paguar 20 mij $ dhe dukepershkruar rrugen Tirane-Madrid-Maiemi.
> Dhe pasi jetoje per 1 vite i qete ne nje prej qyteteve te USA policia amerikane ariti ta kape dhe ti vendosi nje expulsie te perjeteshme dhe ai ska me te drejte te hyje ne USA.Nderkohe qe beri dhe 2 vjet heqje lirie ne nje prej burgjeve te vendit ku u arestua.
> 
> Shpresoje qe ky fat te mosi ndodhi askujt qe seshte i informuar rreth kesaj detaje.
> 
> Faleminderit


Siberia je i sigurte ti qe ky miku jot nuk eshte kap me ndonje gje qe nuk duhej te kapej  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:  
Nqs ketu je ilegal dhe te kapin, ke te drejte te hedhesh ceshtjen ne gjyq dhe nuk te mban njeri 2 vjet ne burg. Po ashtu mbasi ben gjyqin dhe nqs nuk ta japin green card, por te japin deportation, deportation eshte 10 vjet me e shumta, kuptohet nqs ke nje clean record.

Eshte shume shume e veshtire sidomos ne kete kohe te vish ne USA. Mbas Sept 11, cdo gje shkoi pothuajse ne zero per mundesi dokumentash ketu ne USA. Nqs martohesh me nje amerikane, edhe aty ki kujdes se edhe keta te USCIS nuk jane me budallenj dhe tani te vijne e te bejne ca vizita disi shume te papritura dhe po kapen shume qe jane martuar thjesht per dokumenta.

Good luck

----------

